# Frogzilla



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm gonna start this post off by saying that I don't eat frog. Now that that's out of the way, look at this whopper







Every night around 23:30 0:00 I go on a walk to the pond by my house. I shoot 1 out of every 5 frogs I see, so that I maintain my shooting skill in the dark user real world conditions, and it keeps the population from exploding. I look forward to bullfrog hunting, and this is the first one of 2021. Checking the tadpoles out through the pond tells me this is going to be a good year


----------



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

NattyByNature said:


> I'm gonna start this post off by saying that I don't eat frog. Now that that's out of the way, look at this whopper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you give one a taste? I hear they are mighty tasty!

Sent from my ELE-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

[/quote]Why don't you give one a taste? I hear they are mighty tasty! 
Sent from my ELE-L04 using Tapatalk[/quote]
The "pond" is swampy runoff, and I have had frog legs. They just don't seem worth the effort for what is at best still frog


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

A quick chop to take off the back legs, peel the skin, flour and flash fry equals yum. As a young teen, I used my sling to harvest them and they are delicious.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Teep (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't know what the laws are where you live but in Missouri bullfrogs and green frogs are considered game animals and leaving them to go to waste is considered wanton waste and carries big fines.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

They aren't pests or poisonous, why shoot em if you're not gonna eat them? I'm not trying to call you out but I just wondered.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

In this day and time, it seems to me personally that it's not a good thing to shoot something just to watch it die. I'm guilty of the same thing, but not in my later years.


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

devils son in law said:


> They aren't pests or poisonous, why shoot em if you're not gonna eat them? I'm not trying to call you out but I just wondered.


The issue is that when I moved here last year, the area had a huge overpopulation of frogs. I was literally stepping on them. Plus cleaning frog off my tires is a PITA. So I start thinning the population, and it worked, the first 6 months I took one out of every 3, and now I'm just maintaining the status of the pond. There is still so many of them that it sounds like a storm at night, but I'm not stepping on them and they aren't wandering over the my house where my dog eats them as much, now that there is enough room in the pond for all of them


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Frog legs taste good


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love those legs!


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

Ibojoe said:


> Love those legs!


Everyone except me seems to, maybe I had a bad batch or something, do you have a recipe?


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

blindshooter said:


> A quick chop to take off the back legs, peel the skin, flour and flash fry equals yum. As a young teen, I used my sling to harvest them and they are delicious.
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looks like I'll have to try it, maybe with some old bay


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

NattyByNature said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Love those legs!
> ...


nope, i don't care for them either. the ones i ate tasted like muddy fish, and they were professionally prepared too. but i know and have known others that say they're delicious. so, NBN our not eating them leaves that many more for them that do.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I don't know if I can eat the frogs here... but the pond on the other side of town has a ton of these Poisonous Sonoran Toads...
https://www.abc15.com/news/state/poisonous-sonoran-desert-toad-threatens-dogs-in-valley

But as far as recipes go, I've eaten frog legs many times since I was a youngster in many different ways. The neighbor had a couple of small fish ponds and we gathered frogs from there my whole life as I was growing up.

Here's a recipe worth trying-
https://www.louisianatravel.com/culinary/recipes/garlic-frog-legs-recipe-willie-robertson


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Frogs legs are pretty good eating. You wouldn't think there would be much in frogs in the high chaparral but in the Zuni mountains there's a small lake that started drying up and the frogs were being driven to dry land. On the boat ramp one morning they were all over the concrete and in the middle of the herd was one that was the size of a dinner plate who was cannibalizing the smaller ones. They will control themselves and they're good for bug control


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well y'all don't know what you are missing


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Well y'all don't know what you are missing


I'll take your word for it.

BTW the mold works great


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

NattyByNature said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > Well y'all don't know what you are missing
> ...


Frog hunting at night is one of my favorite summer time past times cut the legs off pull the skin off but the feet off and salt pepper flower and deep fry and eat.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Glade that mold is working for you.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Well y'all don't know what you are missing


ghost..you old jarhead, you'd eat anything that wasn't trying to eat you. :hmm:  :rolling:

Though I will admit, we used to get them with our BB guns, cut their tiny little legs off and roast them over the coals of our camp fire. They were the small green ones, not big'uns like you swamp rats have. Anyway we'd toast them until their little toes curled then eat them down! I'm pretty sure we were eating them raw!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Frog is always on the menu.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Frog is always on the menu.


Cool! But I do think it's about time to take a scoop shovel to the back of your truck. <_< :soapbox:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol that's swamp cabbage boots and slingshot forks


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

NattyByNature said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Love those legs!
> ...


Look up "flair bullfrog catch clean cook" videos on youtube. Just some inspiration for cooking them.


----------



## anon (Mar 12, 2021)

shooting frogs does not make sense to me, after all you can walk under 1 yard and catch in your hand, why shoot if you don't eat it anyway, no sense


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Frog legs are great!! Very delicate meat, if overcooked they taste terrible


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

anon said:


> shooting frogs does not make sense to me, after all you can walk under 1 yard and catch in your hand, why shoot if you don't eat it anyway, no sense


They are not like that where I am.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi no eating frogs today. It is national frog day, I just got in a email. Everything has a day!


----------



## Teep (Mar 16, 2017)

I must be mistaken, I thought World Frog Day meant you were supposed to eat at least one meal of frog legs today. :hmm:


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Ha!


----------

